# Natural Banana ???



## Mrs Capa (Sep 3, 2012)

Does anyone know of a _natural banana oil_ and if so, does it hold through CP soap? Even if I can put it in a lip balm that would be great! 

Thanks in advance.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Genny (Sep 4, 2012)

PV Soap claims that there flavor oils are all natural & I know they have banana.

Natures Favors has some natural flavor oils and fragrance oils.  I don't know if they have banana though.  A lot of their oils are meant for food & drinks so you have to make sure you really read the descriptions on them.


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 6, 2012)

Not sure about CP soap, but Nature's Flavors makes a very nice banana flavor for lip balm: http://www.naturesflavors.com/index.php/banana-flavor-concentrate.html


----------



## Mrs Capa (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you! I have contacted them. They look very good! Shame I have to have them shipped across the pond but if we want decent things, we have to go global to source them.  :mrgreen:


----------

